# Problema con grub

## The_echelon

Salve a tutti, volevo installare gentoo 2007.0 sul mio AMD64:

Mi sono scaricato la documentazione per l'installazione e l'ho seguita passo per passo.

Solo che al momento di scegliere quale sistema operativo fare partire non mi fà aprire Gentoo, mi dà questo errore:

```

Error 15: file not found

```

Ho provato a modificare il file menu.lst ma non riesco a farlo partire, mentre XP mi parte normalmente.

Vi posto il mio fdisk:

```

Disk /dev/sda: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1        5222    41945683+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda2            5223        5227       40162+  83  Linux

/dev/sda3            5228        5352     1004062+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda4            5353       30401   201206092+  83  Linux

```

sda1= xp  sda2=boot  sda3=swap  sda4=gentoo

e il mio menu.lst:

```
 

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz # The boot menu graphic

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.23.gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=dev/sda4 udev

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.23.gentoo-r3

#dual boot

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

Come detto prima ho seguito la guida che ho trovato nel sito e xp parte tranquillamente.

Sapete dirmi dov'è il problema???

----------

## crisandbea

ciao dai uno sguardo   qui

ciauz

----------

## xveilsidex

Oltre al link ke ti ha suggerito @crisandbea dovresti rendere la partizione di boot bootable  cioè quando hai utilizzato fdisk per partizionare l'hard disc avresti dovuto  premere   " a "   e dopo " 2 "  per rendere la partizione di boot avviabile e ti sarebbe dovuto comparire un asterisco vicino alla partizione /dev/sda2 al posto dell'asterisco vicino a /dev/sda1

ridai un okkiata qui http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=4#doc_chap3

----------

## Scen

 *The_echelon wrote:*   

> Solo che al momento di scegliere quale sistema operativo fare partire non mi fà aprire Gentoo, mi dà questo errore:
> 
> ```
> 
> Error 15: file not found
> ...

 

Hai sbagliato a scrivere il nome e/o il percorso dell'immagine del kernel nel file di configurazione di grub (basta cannare anche un singolo carattere e sei a piedi  :Confused:  ).

Controlla nuovamente di aver scritto giusto, e verifica che l'immagine sia correttamente copiata nella directory /boot (e che la partizione dedicata sia effettivamente montata su tale directory)

@crisandbea: meglio linkare la traduzione italiana  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink:   :Cool: 

----------

## crisandbea

@Scen

hai ragione, ma era quella che ho trovato al volo....

ciauz

----------

## The_echelon

Allora....con il grub non sono stato capace di sistemarlo...

Quindi ho provato con lilo.

Gentoo parte......solamente che mi dà un errore...

```

!! Block device /dev/sda3 is not a valid root device ..

!! The root block device is unspecified or not detected

Please specify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell ...

boot()::

```

Mi pare proprio il caso di dire "sistemo una cosa e ne sconso un altra"  :Rolling Eyes: 

Cosa devo fare??

----------

## crisandbea

 *The_echelon wrote:*   

> Allora....con il grub non sono stato capace di sistemarlo...
> 
> Quindi ho provato con lilo.
> 
> Gentoo parte......solamente che mi dà un errore...
> ...

 

ciò che devi fare è scritto nell'errore che ti dà, ovvero inserire in lilo  la reale partizione di root.

ciauz

----------

## The_echelon

Considerando che ho cambiato la tabella delle partizioni ed è ora cosi composta:

```

Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1        5222    41945683+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda2            5223        5347     1004062+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3   *        5348       30401   201246255   83  Linux

```

La partizione reale di root è sda3?

----------

